

Show HN: Its like your GPS shared with your friends - krisrak
http://www.shaloc.com/help

======
ldayley
This is a great concept, but how does it compare with Glympse?
<http://www.glympse.com/get_glympse>

~~~
krisrak
\+ Very simple interface, regular mom and dad can use \+ Its real-time, its
just like your friend has your Map/GPS app

------
krisrak
enter invite code "hackernews" to get early access to Shaloc iPhone app

